# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Conferences >  Want to go to network - Would $10 pass suffice?

## RimReaping

Do you guys know if the $10 pass would be good enough to get into the event, conduct some interviews for my blog and network with other 3D printer enthusiasts?

----------


## nicole_mediabistro

The networking pass grants you access to the exhibit floor and Maker Pavilion, as well as the keynotes. If you're interested in any of the industry panels and sessions, I would recommend a full conference pass. Hope to see you there!

----------

